# Nice treat



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2005)

An older gentleman who used to work with me, before he retired, stopped by today to show me a camera that he inherited from his father-in-law recently.

He left it with me all afternoon so far while he is visiting other people here at work.  

The camera....a Leica M4!  With 50mm F1.4, 90mm F4, 135mm F4.5 & 35mm F2.

He also has a light meter that fits into the hot shoe and clicks into the shutter speed dial.  Needs batteries though.

There is also a German made self timer accessory and a few other little goodies.

It took me a while to figure out the release mechanism to rewind the film...and I still can't figure out how to reset the film counter.  The take up spool is supposed to come out, or at least it is on earlier models.

All in all, a very cool camera.  Not as valuable as, say, an M6....but very cool non the less.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike, any chance the gentleman will leave that to you?  

Wow, an M4! These are classics. They were the very last of the hand made cameras and truly a classic! Of course, we have th M6 and M7 but there is no doubt in my mind that the M4 has more class due to the fact that it was really manufactured.

Enjoy camera sitting, mate! I am jealous!


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2005)

Those babies do have their idiosyncrasies, from what Brad tells me. They have one floating around their lab and he remains the only person who knows how to use it!  

Hope you had fun. Great set of lenses you described, too!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, it's the next day and he didn't come back to get it yet.  Of course, I took it home and tried it out.  I've got a roll of C-41 B&W in in now.  I bought a new battery for the meter but it does not work...so I've been using my 20D to meter and counting on the latitude of the film 

Man, this thing just feels great.  It's so heavy and the lenses focus so smoothly.


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2005)

Awesome!!    Hope to see some pictures soon!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 16, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Man, this thing just feels great. It's so heavy and the lenses focus so smoothly.


 
Am I sensing a new Leica addict?  :hail:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I can say that I'm adicted...but they are way out of my price range.  I'll keep in contact with the old guy in case he wants to let go of this one.

On another note, I bought a bunch of old cameras for $85, sight unseen.  My wife's uncle knows a guy who is selling them with the stipulation that I will admire them rather than turn around and sell them...like his kids have done.

The gem, from what I've heard is a small spy camera from the 50s or 60s...still in it's display case with all the paper work...Original price was $120.

I'll be sure to take photos of my new toys and share them here.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 16, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> The gem, from what I've heard is a small spy camera from the 50s or 60s...still in it's display case with all the paper work...Original price was $120.
> 
> I'll be sure to take photos of my new toys and share them here.


 
That'd be the Minox B. Great little camera, lens made in Wetzlar. Incredible craftsmanship. That's a 'James Bond' type camera.

However...  I'm waiting for the pictures.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, you are full of useful information.  

What kind of film does it take?  And is it still available (for a reasonable price)?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 16, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Wow, you are full of useful information.
> 
> What kind of film does it take? And is it still available (for a reasonable price)?


 
Yeah, I know...  :lmao: 

It takes 16mm paper backed film in special cassettes. Film is still available. Will follow up later with a link or two.


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2005)

Mitica's the bomb!  

I'll be lurking, too, waiting to see those pictures, Mike! :thumbup:


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 16, 2005)

I had a Minox B back in the day. I tought it used 9.5 mm film. Odd stuff. When I bought mine, it came with a couple of reels and film was available at my local shop in Ft. Lauderdale Fl. It's long gone, but it was a lot of fun. I always wanted the external flash attachment but never got my hands on one. Have fun! I am sure you will.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> I had a Minox B back in the day. I tought it used 9.5 mm film. Odd stuff. When I bought mine, it came with a couple of reels and film was available at my local shop in Ft. Lauderdale Fl. It's long gone, but it was a lot of fun. I always wanted the external flash attachment but never got my hands on one. Have fun! I am sure you will.


 

I stand corrected! It is the 9.5mm film and it ain't paper backed. For some unknown reason I was thinking of another little 'spy' camera, the Steky...  Or was I?  

All I should have done was go, open the drawer where I keep my Minox B and check it out. Too lazy, I guess...


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2005)

As promised, here are a two links where you can still buy film for the Minox:

JandC-Photo

MinoxFilm


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey - thanks for these links! The top one I already had; but I've never heard of this other place. Coolie!!  

Have you used them, Mitica?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Hey - thanks for these links! The top one I already had; but I've never heard of this other place. Coolie!!
> 
> Have you used them, Mitica?


 
Nope, not yet. Soon, my dear, soon...


----------

